# Kick Back and Smoke a Blunt (Hip-Hop thread)



## ohhenry (May 25, 2010)

Just wanted to see what people were listening too on here. Post what you're listening too or just a favorite song or Freestyle. 
Insane Eminem Verse over Kick in the Door on the Wake up Show. MUST SEE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tD10kWdwxjs


----------



## GermanFarmer (May 27, 2010)

Eminem, 2pac, Lil Wayne, Mandoza. Listenin to "Tha last supper" by DJ Clock. Its deep house but there is something so hip-hop about it. Perfect song to fall into a high to


----------



## bo fli 7000 (May 31, 2010)

new E 40 check out the song Weedman


----------



## kizphilly (May 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;4j_7vRAYELA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j_7vRAYELA[/video]
[video=youtube;u8MP8vLtMgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8MP8vLtMgg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## thizz13 (May 31, 2010)

Weezy

Locked up in ATL 
For getting blunted 
Straight out of Fulton County 
To magic city Mondays


----------



## astronomikl (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hZKN4AZ63g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdx6Z7qujIA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mt3vZHDiM8


----------



## Sk306 (Jun 9, 2010)

I like anything with a beat and a good flow. Mostly older rap from the 90's and early 2000's. That was a sick freestyle btw, never heard it. 

Check out this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjKcdFjV30U&feature=related pretty simple beat but its a pretty sick freestyle.


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 9, 2010)

philly got alot talent ppl just dont know 

[video=youtube;T8aGmoZi_pk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8aGmoZi_pk[/video]


----------



## ...... (Jun 9, 2010)

kizphilly said:


> philly got alot talent ppl just dont know
> 
> [video=youtube;T8aGmoZi_pk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8aGmoZi_pk[/video]


yea I think we ot the best underground rappers out there.

[youtube]oaX5EhGwSYc[/youtube]


----------



## Down2earth (Jun 9, 2010)

[video=youtube;C32z9OBE3lo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C32z9OBE3lo[/video][video=youtube;Qlr1H_iV6qs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlr1H_iV6qs[/video][video=youtube;MsiU07io1TI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsiU07io1TI[/video][video=youtube;PIIh9arMzqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIIh9arMzqQ[/video][video=youtube;UWqY_I5dhVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWqY_I5dhVE[/video][video=youtube;Ey3Udw4oJyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey3Udw4oJyQ[/video][video=youtube;7xzU9Qqdqww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xzU9Qqdqww&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 9, 2010)

...... said:


> yea I think we ot the best underground rappers out there.
> 
> [youtube]oaX5EhGwSYc[/youtube]


 yeah we do we just dont get the respect we deserve they say we cant make songs but that just aint true

[video=youtube;DkxwcI_njlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkxwcI_njlQ[/video]


----------



## LArD (Jun 10, 2010)

Gucci-15 past the diamond
gorilla zoe=so blowed
KiD CuDi-Highs N Lows
Lloyd Banks-Beamer Benz Or Bentley
Travis Porter=All da way turnt Up
Lil Wayne-Kush

just a few


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jun 11, 2010)

believe it or not..

this is my buddies brother from highschool...

[youtube]GJGpIrLn-18[/youtube]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 11, 2010)

vado>any rapper thats singed
[video=youtube;WmROb9v6k-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmROb9v6k-g[/video]
[video=youtube;omD98B_8P1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omD98B_8P1Y[/video]
[video=youtube;Z78BPcYX4Io]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z78BPcYX4Io&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Iron, Lion, Zion (Jun 12, 2010)

Kid Cudi...


----------

